# DirecTV Remote Control Issues



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I just switched to Direct after being with Dish for 8 years. The move has been pretty much transparent and am happier for the most part. One glaring difference though is the Direct remote control and surprised that I haven't found any negative reviews on it. I expected some growing pains because of using the same Dish remote for 8 years, but I could have never imagined it being this bad. 

1) The buttons on the Direct remote are way too easy to press and all feel the same. I can never tell the difference between the buttons and as I'm running my fingers over them except for the different shaped "Favorite Channel" button. Its too easy to accidentally hit the wrong button. The Dish remotes were never like that, you had to really press on a button, not just barely touch it to make it activate the command. Dish buttons were also different shapes and sizes so you could tell where your hand is on the control easily....some of the DirecTV remote keys are like that, but not nearly enough. Touching anything on the DirecTV remote is like pressing the button entirely. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to find the pause button and turned my DVR'd show off and brought up regular live TV.

2) Am I the only one that thinks the button arrangement is horrible? Many of the most used DVR controls are on top which is fine...but anytime I want to go to the Previous channel, I have to readjust the entire remote to get down to the "Previous channel" button which is strangely down at toward the bottom right with the number keypad. The List, Guide, Back, and Exit buttons seemed to be placed oddly....there doesn't seem to be any sense in button placement. I know I'm accustomed to the Dish remote buttons, but it just seems like there wasn't a lot of thought in the Direct remote design.

I'm curious if others have the same issues. Hopefully I get better at navigating the remote in the coming months.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be happy if the DVRs just responded to the damn remotes in leas than 5 seconds. These things are a joke. They seem to be getting worse lately too. The wife acceptance factor is getting quite low.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

tomski35 said:


> I'd be happy if the DVRs just responded to the damn remotes in leas than 5 seconds. These things are a joke. They seem to be getting worse lately too. The wife acceptance factor is getting quite low.


Amen.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's been happening with me; the slow response time. A couple days ago it took 30 seconds or more to change the channel. It happens from time (the slow response time; not so much the 30 seconds and beyond).


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

30 seconds. You need to reboot your box. My HR24-100 DVR responds within a second every time. My older DVR takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

i agree with dish remotes, the concave and convex buttons help tremendously. I never have to look at the remote at all.

I agree, time for direct to update the remote. Keeping the same remote for over 10 years is just rediculous. The shape of the thing is just not user friendly and makes it hard to hold. The rf remotes are extremly heavy for some reason, its just kinda weird.

Buttons are way to slippery as well. It just needs an update, and people are just going to have to learn the new remote, hey design it right and it might last another ten years.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

As a new Dish sub, I have the opposite experience. I find the Dish remote layout very strange, and I think the buttons are too hard to press. If you look at any universal remote, the layout is very similar to the DirecTV remotes. Dish's layout is very non-standard and unintuitive IMO. I do like the tactile feel on the buttons of Dish remotes and the learning capability, but that's it.

In any case, you'll get used to it. You simply have the Dish layout memorized, and old habits are hard to break. You're also used to pressing the buttons really hard. You'll learn the DirecTV layout and optimum force soon enough.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't like any remotes once I went to a Harmony remote. The biggest plus for me is putting any button anywhere you want. 

Have you considered a good universal remote?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The only button I hate hitting in the dark is '_ACTIVE_.' Wish there was a way to inactivate it.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> The only button I hate hitting in the dark is '_ACTIVE_.' Wish there was a way to inactivate it.


A dab of super glue under the button will fix that


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

or pick the button off with a knife LOL ive seen this done at many houses


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

mdavej said:


> As a new Dish sub, I have the opposite experience. I find the Dish remote layout very strange, and I think the buttons are too hard to press. If you look at any universal remote, the layout is very similar to the DirecTV remotes. Dish's layout is very non-standard and unintuitive IMO. I do like the tactile feel on the buttons of Dish remotes and the learning capability, but that's it.
> 
> In any case, you'll get used to it. You simply have the Dish layout memorized, and old habits are hard to break. You're also used to pressing the buttons really hard. You'll learn the DirecTV layout and optimum force soon enough.


Huh, i dont think so, they have VERY similar layout.

both have arrows with the select in the middle, then options buttons surrounding, most used select button in the middle

both have dvr functions in the similar pattern, only the most used button should be in the middle, which is not the play button, who presses play during playback? No the pause should be in the middle.

The difference is that dish has buttons you can find without looking, going by just feel and not really position but actually feeling which button is which.

Number keys at botton on both remotes, only dish has the #5 key feeling different so you dont have to look.

Direct volume is questionable, the dish volume buttons are very unique, cant mess that up at all.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

+ 1 Jodean !! :icon_bb:

And I hate the fact that if you are using the DVR buttons, that you have to entirely adjust your hand postion to change the channel, mute, change the volume, or go to the previous channel. 

I might get used to the new positioning but when I'm trying to control the remote under a blanket, the buttons are way to easy to press. Just a movement of the remote can press buttons that don't need to be pressed. The Dish remote was designed with stiffer buttons for a reason.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

One day while visiting my local Radio Shack store I decided to play with the DISH DVR they had set up. After about 10 minutes, I felt like tossing the remote control at the guy who came over and asked "may I help you". 

I've never seen such a goofy layout on a remote control. Of course, this after having DirecTV for over 10 years and using the DirecTV-branded remote for probably half of that time. I don't even use the LED backlight on the one RF remote I have-I just press the buttons from memory and their location.

I guess operating a remote control is kind of like learning to touch-type. Once you get it you love it-until someone changes the placement of the keys!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Strictly from an ergonomics standard point of view, both companies have some things right and other things wrong.

DirecTV's layout of channel and volume are correct, and 95% of remotes have these buttons in about the same location, with volume on the left and channel on the right. A small percent have these positions maddenly reversed, but for the most part, this is an industry standard. Dish's remote, with the volume side-to-side at the top, is VERY non-standard. Also, Dish's buttons are definitely too hard to press, and that is NOT standard or desired.

DirecTV's remote could be improved by moving the Pause button to the center of the transport controls, and by changing the shapes of some of the buttons. I agree that Dish does a better job with the button shape giving tactile feedback, a feature first seen on Sony remotes in the early 80s.

But there is actually a HUGE advantage for DirecTV: all remotes are the same, and thus, once you learn how to use one, you can use all of them. Dish has a huge number of remotes with significant differences and looks, and having supported both companies, Dish generates a much, much larger number of support calls related to customer difficulty understanding or using the remote.

Ultimately once you get used to something, you tend to think that is the "right" way, even if it isn't. From an objective ergonomics point of view, both designs could be improved, but from a support cost perspective, DirecTV's design is clearly the winner.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Its funny how people just post stuff and dont know what they are actually talking about or have even used a remote before


BattleZone said:


> Dish has a huge number of remotes with significant differences and looks.












Wow, i really dont see much difference in the last 8 years, obviously the non dvr remote is a little different.



BattleZone said:


> Also, Dish's buttons are definitely too hard to press, and that is NOT standard or desired
> 
> .


Hmm... I must have 20 some remote here, all the remotes you have to push the button in, non of them press "hard". I have samsung, onkyo, sony, jvc, about 10 dish remotes, vizio and a couple others. Non of the remotes i have do the buttons push "hard". I have some worn out remotes where the buttons push hard but that can be ANY remote, even a directv remote. My dish 21.0 and 6.3 remote buttons act like all the other brand remotes i have in the house.

Directv buttons are WAY too sensitive, there are NO other brand remotes that act this way, this is very NON standard. You can accidently touch a button and maybe press it in a 1/16 of the way and it responds.

Again I say both direct and dish remotes are similar enough to each other for layout, its the feel of the buttons where direct is lacking.

Some people just need to think before posting.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Jodean said:


> Directv buttons are WAY too sensitive, there are NO other brand remotes that act this way, this is very NON standard. You can accidently touch a button and maybe press it in a 1/16 of the way and it responds.


Yes....this "feature" is very frustrating!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Jodean said:


> Directv buttons are WAY too sensitive, there are NO other brand remotes that act this way, this is very NON standard. You can accidently touch a button and maybe press it in a 1/16 of the way and it responds.


I still think this is largely a matter of personal preference rather than some sort of defect. I find Dish remote buttons hard to press. I like that DirecTV remotes take almost no effort (even though I don't have DirecTV anymore). But there are millions of remotes out there that work exactly the same way. UEI makes DirecTV remotes as well as hundreds of other models for many cable companies, radio shack, one-for-all, rca, vizio, sharp, insignia, sling, sky, toshiba, tivo, etc. Each client is different, but all have the same keypad membrane technology with a similar feel. My main point is if you're coming from Dish and are conditioned to press buttons hard, it will take a while to adjust to the lighter action of DirecTV.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> 30 seconds. You need to reboot your box. My HR24-100 DVR responds within a second every time. My older DVR takes a couple of seconds.


Tried that. I takes 10 seconds for one channel number to appear on the H24 and 4 seconds on the H20. Remote batteries are good. The latest firmware is a P.O.S.... worse than it has been in almost 2 years. They need to beta stuff this stuff better before pushing it across.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

When I switched from Dish to Directv I was also a little anoyed with the remotes. But over time it's gotten better. Dish did, in my opinion, had better technology.

But then after various fights about whether my channel was there or not because someone wouldn't pay or asked too much, I switched one day and I have yet to have a dispute with my local channels.

It's been well worth it.



Codeman00 said:


> I just switched to Direct after being with Dish for 8 years. The move has been pretty much transparent and am happier for the most part. One glaring difference though is the Direct remote control and surprised that I haven't found any negative reviews on it. I expected some growing pains because of using the same Dish remote for 8 years, but I could have never imagined it being this bad.
> 
> 1) The buttons on the Direct remote are way too easy to press and all feel the same. I can never tell the difference between the buttons and as I'm running my fingers over them except for the different shaped "Favorite Channel" button. Its too easy to accidentally hit the wrong button. The Dish remotes were never like that, you had to really press on a button, not just barely touch it to make it activate the command. Dish buttons were also different shapes and sizes so you could tell where your hand is on the control easily....some of the DirecTV remote keys are like that, but not nearly enough. Touching anything on the DirecTV remote is like pressing the button entirely. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to find the pause button and turned my DVR'd show off and brought up regular live TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jodean said:


> Its funny how people just post stuff and dont know what they are actually talking about or have even used a remote before
> 
> Wow, i really dont see much difference in the last 8 years, obviously the non dvr remote is a little different.


Exactly how many support calls do you take from Dish customers per day? How many per year? How many systems have you installed or serviced?

I'd guess that I have exposure to a wider range of opinions, but I could be wrong. What are your stats?

I average 2-3 customer visits a day, or about 1000 annually. And 2-3 times that many support calls. Over the last 5 years with Dish, that's a "few" different perspectives...


----------



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there a way to get the remote to activate the first time you press a button? If, say, I put in 6-0-3, when I hit 6, the info screen -- or whatever it is -- shows up, then 0-3 come up, so it goes to channel 3, instead of 603! (This doesn't happen, though, if a channel has been changed within the past couple minutes.) Or is this just part of the crappy design?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

pakcyclist said:


> Is there a way to get the remote to activate the first time you press a button? If, say, I put in 6-0-3, when I hit 6, the info screen -- or whatever it is -- shows up, then 0-3 come up, so it goes to channel 3, instead of 603! (This doesn't happen, though, if a channel has been changed within the past couple minutes.) Or is this just part of the crappy design?


Many people have found success pressing the info button first, to bring up the info screen. Once that screen is up, then press the number buttons.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> Exactly how many support calls do you take from Dish customers per day? How many per year? How many systems have you installed or serviced?
> 
> I'd guess that I have exposure to a wider range of opinions, but I could be wrong. What are your stats?
> 
> I average 2-3 customer visits a day, or about 1000 annually. And 2-3 times that many support calls. Over the last 5 years with Dish, that's a "few" different perspectives...


Not even sure what your post is even supposed to be about related to the topic of remotes controls....

But you got caught in what you said so i guess now your mad, the remotes are damn near identical

Taking phone calls is NOT exposure. 99% of them are BS. I take calls as well. The last guy called in got his tv back from the repair man. Ok , now he just wanted to reprogram the remote. K, no big deal. Told him to go into the menu, then setup, then system setup, remote control. Asked if he was there yet and responded with "no, the tv just went black". Huh, what do you mean? "Oh, now it came back". Ok are you at remote control setup? Ya im at program remote K, enter in samsung then ok. The tv just went out again Well im not sure if you need to program your remote if your tv isnt working. Oh, there its back again, now what? Your tv doesnt work, no need to program the remote It just went out again Ok get your tv fixes then we can continue I think i got it Really, im not doing this, get your tv fixed I think i got screwed the tv doesnt work Ok bye CLICK.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

mdavej said:


> . I find Dish remote buttons hard to press. .


I think you havent tried a "good" dish remote, i have several that push hard but they are over 5 years old and well worn. All the new ones are great.

I think one for all makes the dish remote. But again all my remotes that i have in my house that i listed above take the same button push as my 21.0 remote.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jodean said:


> Not even sure what your post is even supposed to be about related to the topic of remotes controls....


My point is that MANY SUBSCRIBERS (not ME, or YOU, or most folks HERE, but many regular, non-technical folks) are confused by the different Dish remotes. To a tech person, a quick scan reveals that they are fairly similar. To a Non-Tech person, the different colors, different button-shapes, and small layout differences are HUGE, VAST changes that they don't understand.

If you don't understand that different people have much different levels of comfort with minor changes like this, then nothing I say on the subject is going to make sense to you, but the reality is that for many folks, just going from a silver, rounded 6.4 remote on a 625, that they've used for several years, to a similarly-laid-out but squared off, colored-button, black v21 remote for a 722k is a major change. And forget about it if they're coming from a 322.

For a DirecTV person with an old D10, an HR24 or H25 will give them zero anxiety about the remote, because they are virtually idential.

Again, to a person comfortable and familiar with technology, it may seem that the differences in Dish remotes are minor, but to many end-users, that simply isn't the case.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

From a over the phone tech support stand point I think the big thing with DTV remotes versus DISH is the slide switch. I get far less snowy screen or input calls than I ever did at DISH since moving the slide switch is harder than hitting the TV mode button on DISH. Now snowy screens account for about 10% of my calls versus the 25% or so at DISH


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> My point is that MANY SUBSCRIBERS (not ME, or YOU, or most folks HERE, but many regular, non-technical folks) are confused by the different Dish remotes. To a tech person, a quick scan reveals that they are fairly similar. To a Non-Tech person, the different colors, different button-shapes, and small layout differences are HUGE, VAST changes that they don't understand.
> 
> If you don't understand that different people have much different levels of comfort with minor changes like this, then nothing I say on the subject is going to make sense to you, but the reality is that for many folks, just going from a silver, rounded 6.4 remote on a 625, that they've used for several years, to a similarly-laid-out but squared off, colored-button, black v21 remote for a 722k is a major change. And forget about it if they're coming from a 322.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you held your temper in check. Must be difficult....:lol:

Those Dish remotes have the volume control in a really weird place as you noted. That alone would really bother me.

I had a hard time going from the TiVo Peanut remote to the D* remote, but soon got used to it and don't need to look at it to get to where I want to be. Now that I'm used to it, I really hope they don't change it.

Rich


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, people that cant figure out that they added or moved 2 of the 50 buttons in the last 10 years, well they just dont deserve satellite service, GO BACK TO CABLE!!!!

The best one ive ever heard is a guy selling directv and the people wanted it, they kept asking really dumb questions and basically delaying and wasting time. The guy finally said " you know what your too stupid for directv" . LOL, guess what they then signed up!! ROFLMA


----------



## t/a guy (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I think the directv remote is the best working and looking remote i have ever seen and used. The fact that they've left it alone for so long is great,because it just works, so don't mess with it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

t/a guy said:


> Well I think the directv remote is the best working and looking remote i have ever seen and used. The fact that they've left it alone for so long is great,because it just works, so don't mess with it.


I use 14 remotes for my twelve HRs and I can't imagine having to learn a new remote. I like what the 24's remotes do, but I don't want to see anything physical done to the remote itself. It could be a tad larger. The first HR remotes had really small buttons on them. I'd like to see a larger model offered.

Rich


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

t/a guy said:


> Well I think the directv remote is the best working and looking remote i have ever seen and used. The fact that they've left it alone for so long is great,because it just works, so don't mess with it.


The DirecTV and TiVo remotes are both excellent examples of "getting it right".


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

rich584 said:


> I use 14 remotes for my twelve HRs and I can't imagine having to learn a new remote. I like what the 24's remotes do, but I don't want to see anything physical done to the remote itself. It could be a tad larger. The first HR remotes had really small buttons on them. I'd like to see a larger model offered.
> 
> Rich


LOL, no one will be able to use it though, since 99% of people couldnt handle the layout!!! According to some call center guy i guess.









Directv handicap remote


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

I was just playin with a direct remote. What i did notice is that the IR out of them must be really weak. 

I can point my onkyo remote or my dish remote at my theater screen and it controls the voume. If i use the direct remote i have to aim it backwards over my head and point it at the stereo. Same with the tv in my office, it has to be right at it to do anything, the stock remotes works almost any angle.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

tomski35 said:


> I'd be happy if the DVRs just responded to the damn remotes in leas than 5 seconds. These things are a joke. They seem to be getting worse lately too. The wife acceptance factor is getting quite low.


I completely agree with you. I have a hr21 and hr20-700 and the button press to show on the screen time is awful. I don't have a WAF to worry about, but my acceptance factor has gotten worse over the past few month. The remote speed is my biggest gripe with D* and I reboot my DVRs about every Friday night.


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

tomski35 said:


> I'd be happy if the DVRs just responded to the damn remotes in leas than 5 seconds. These things are a joke. They seem to be getting worse lately too. The wife acceptance factor is getting quite low.


+1


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> LOL, no one will be able to use it though, since 99% of people couldnt handle the layout!!! According to some call center guy i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's been around for a while. If you really take a good look at it, it might be more ergonomic than the standard remote.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> I was just playin with a direct remote. What i did notice is that the IR out of them must be really weak.
> 
> I can point my onkyo remote or my dish remote at my theater screen and it controls the voume. If i use the direct remote i have to aim it backwards over my head and point it at the stereo. Same with the tv in my office, it has to be right at it to do anything, the stock remotes works almost any angle.


All my D* remotes are in RF and I wish all the other devices I have remotes for had RF options. The remotes that only work in IR that are really bad are the ones that only use "AAA" battery cells.

Rich


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

rich584 said:


> All my D* remotes are in RF and I wish all the other devices I have remotes for had RF options. The remotes that only work in IR that are really bad are the ones that only use "AAA" battery cells.
> 
> Rich


that has nothing to do with controling an IR only onkyo reciever.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> that has nothing to do with controling an IR only onkyo reciever.....


That statement has nothing to do with my post. How do you know if I've got an Onkyo or don't have one? I did have one and wished it had an RF option for the remote. Did you not see where I wrote, _I wish all the other devices I have remotes for had RF options._?

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Jodean said:


> LOL, no one will be able to use it though, since 99% of people couldnt handle the layout!!! According to some call center guy i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great for the bedroom at night. But wish the layout matched the regular one. Size really doesn't matter.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jodean said:


> LOL, no one will be able to use it though, since 99% of people couldnt handle the layout!!! According to some call center guy i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one for my wife's mother. She's old and handles the layout just fine!


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

rich584 said:


> That statement has nothing to do with my post. How do you know if I've got an Onkyo or don't have one? I did have one and wished it had an RF option for the remote. Did you not see where I wrote, _I wish all the other devices I have remotes for had RF options._?
> 
> Rich


ok let me explain this, if you quote something, and then reply, that means your talking about the quoted material, not a new subject.

if you want to add comments to the thread in general then you dont use the quote feature.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> I got one for my wife's mother. She's old and handles the layout just fine!


prefect, i guess battlezone is wrong and people CAN figure out remote with a few different buttons!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> ok let me explain this, if you quote something, and then reply, that means your talking about the quoted material, not a new subject.
> 
> if you want to add comments to the thread in general then you dont use the quote feature.


If you want to get picky, clean up the manner in which you write. You knew what I meant, stop being such a PITA with every post. *Battlezone* is putting up with your crap, but many of us won't.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> prefect, i guess battlezone is wrong and people CAN figure out remote with a few different buttons!


Trouble with proper English?


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

The remote for Directv is fine but, as a side note the size of the buttons have changed .Noticed this when I got my 3rd box H23-600 and even more last june with MRV connect which swapped out a H20-100 for a H24-100.The lay out is the same but, there is a difference in button sizes compared with my HR20-700.The newer remote the buttons do feel better without changing the lay out.


----------

